# Which of these should go in the deydrator next?



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hobby Talk members which should go in the dehydrator with the 54 Ford?


64 Malibu or 66 Malibu?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

64 and 66....forget the Ford...  RM


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Got to have to ford so I can make my dads short track hobby stock car


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*dehydration candidate*

1964!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I say 64 too


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

The older, the better. Go with the '64.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Definitely the '66


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Most definitely the 1954 Ford I have been looking for one of theses for year & years.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*foregone*



dtomol said:


> Most definitely the 1954 Ford I have been looking for one of theses for year & years.


the Ford appearses to be a fourgone conclusion!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the pink ford is a 55 or 56


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I believe its a 56


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

66 im partial to them


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Just made the first mold for the 64 and 66. They should go in the dehydrator today or tomorrow


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Now I'm getting excited


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Roger I posted on your fb wall why I like the 64 and 66 ideas


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here they are getting smaller should be shrunk by Wed at the latest


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Cool


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

they look good .
it would be cool if they would stay the size of a tjet body .
the mev size is a lil bit too narrow to use Vincent and RRR rims 
without them looking like a 4 wheel drive car sitting up on top of the tires .... 
did you ever make a 49 ford ?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I sure did. It went to MEV. Mine had the Fender skirts. You had to bring the wheels in tight


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

having the same problem with my real 1950 ford im building . 
the rims on it are from a half ton international truck and the rear tires are sooooo close to the quarter panels.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is the first slosh cast of the Malibus with my 65 for comparison.










The mailman brought me some Vincent rims and tires today. The 66 has them on however they would need to be sanded some on the inside to work.










Here is the 64. The Lord was watching out over me, For some reason I accidently made two HYDROSPAN castings of the 64. The one I made a mold of this morning has a defect that would v]be a pain to fix its on the bottom of the front windshield posts there is a gaping hole . Its not on the second HYDROSPAN casting 










Here is the 65










For those that like clear glass and chrome, I will be giving a master to Mike Vitale so they will eventually be MEV bodies


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Once the 66 is finished I need to make this car


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Roger, I love those Colors on the Longwood #29 '66 Malibu :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> having the same problem with my real 1950 ford im building .
> the rims on it are from a half ton international truck and the rear tires are sooooo close to the quarter panels.


try what they used 2 call "Reverse" rims???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

Bubba 123 said:


> try what they used 2 call "Reverse" rims???
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


bubba my rims look like on the # 29 car , 
reversed rims will stick out even more.
here it is with some 55 merc hubcaps on it . 
you cant get get your fingers between the tire and the quarter panel.


----------

